# How Far Can A Retriever Swim??



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I've never seen that limit. I'm starting to think they can swim forever.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

they can swim for a long time!.Priska can swim for an hr,just bringing the ball,
back and forth!.i believe that you can swim up to exhaustion!.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Pretty darn far!!!! Mine can swim for ages!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I gave up worrying a long time ago but it does amaze me at the distance they can cover.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

For a long, long time.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

And the water can be darn cold also.


----------



## Mary Beth (Sep 23, 2007)

Poor Maggie is afraid of the water, but she is pretty skittish around most things, but she is getting better. She is a little too big to hide behind me now!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beau would have spent his whole vacation in the water if we had let him. He kept going in as long as we would throw the ball.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

If the dog is in shape, they can swim for a very long time. 

We often do long water marks in the warm summer months with long 400 yard memory birds. The dog may swim nearly 40 minutes to complete a triple set-up.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> If the dog is in shape, they can swim for a very long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

After observing dogs swimming for many years, I've long since come to the conclusion that almost (its somewhat breed dependent) all dogs float! I think the placement of their lungs and the length of their bodies make them appear physically similar to a human in floating position (you know, on your back). In fact, the only time I've seen a swimming dog look like s/he's in trouble is when they try to extend their hind legs to touch the bottom... and the bottom's not there. This then puts them in a vertical position in the water... very similar to a human treading water in which you can now actually sink and drown if you stop treading... and once vertical, this sinking feeling (in the dog) incites panic in both owner and dog. So for most dogs paddling is not a necessity to keep their head above the water line... its just for locomotion. I really don't think dogs can drown... as long as they don't go vertical.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

They can go aways depending on condition, I think SC mentioned that. 

Just make sure they have a good recall incase they head for the other side...lol


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yup! They can swim far...Jakes story Credit given above in link...

Dog-Athlete to Swim from Alcatraz to San Francisco Bay in 10th Annual Alcatraz Invitational 

_For every supporter who signs up to track Jake's progress via mobile phone text message updates, $1 will go to Guide Dogs for the Blind _

San Francisco – July 26, 2005 – Today WiggleWireless, an interactive mobile marketing company that connects people to informational updates via opt-in text messages, announced that on July 30 Jake, a four-year-old golden retriever, will be the first dog to swim in the Annual South End Rowing Club's Alcatraz Invitational Swim. A well- trained athlete, Jake will swim the stretch from Alcatraz Island to San Francisco Bay alongside his owner, WiggleWireless President Jeff Pokonosky. Fans can track Jake's progress on their mobile phones for free during the swim through live text message updates, provided by WiggleWireless. For every fan that signs up, WiggleWireless will donate $1 to San Francisco charity Guide Dogs for the Blind. 

Additionally, waiting at the finish to congratulate Jake will be world-class extreme ocean swimmer Lynne Cox, who personally consulted Jake on his pre-race training. As a teenager, Lynne broke both the men's and women's records for swimming the English Channel, and she was the first person to swim the five miles between Alaska and the Soviet Union, among her many other accomplishments. She also recently authored the New York Times best-selling book "Swimming to Antarctica." 

"Whether you're human or dog it takes a lot of physical and mental preparation to race in this Alcatraz event, and it's really important that both prepare for the swim," said Cox. "I'm especially happy to see all the safety precautions that have been taken for Jake and for the other swimmers. It's a great event." 

Jake, who stands 2'1" tall with 65 pounds of sheer muscle, has a training schedule of two, two-mile ocean swims per week and an hour of leg training and ball work five days a week. To show his great mental preparation and discipline in the face of temptation, Jake can even balance a cheeseburger on his nose. His favorite diet includes dry dog food, energy-rich rice and cottage cheese every other day, broccoli on Wednesday and a special treat of scrambled eggs on Sunday. Though a number of coaches have encouraged a side-to- side hip rotation and alternate breathing stroke techniques, Jake insists on using his tried-and-true dog paddle. 

"Jake is more than ready to conquer the challenge," said Pokonosky. "It's been important in my life to train with Jake. He is truly committed to our swims and is one of the best training partners I've ever had. He never calls to say he can't make it and truly inspires me to push my limits." 

He added, "Every time we hit the beach for training, Jake leaps out in the water and swims 75 yards in front of me. He clearly enjoys the experience. Also, we're grateful for this opportunity to support Guide Dogs for the Blind, a group dedicated to strict training, discipline and devotion in order to make a difference in people's lives." 

President and CEO of Guide Dogs for the Blind, Bob Phillips, also expressed his enthusiasm for the event: "We are honored to be selected as Jake's charity of choice and are certainly excited about the support and awareness his swim is bringing to our organization." 

Being a dog does have its perks, though Jake will be swimming just as far as the other athletes. According to Bill Wygant, president of the South End Rowing Club, "We decided to waive the entry fee for Jake, particularly since he's racing for such a good cause, though his offer to pay in tennis balls was more than generous. It has been a goal since the South End Rowing Club was established over a hundred years ago to support our members' unique swimming goals, be it human or animal." 

Anyone can track Jake's progress from the Rock to San Francisco Bay by signing up for free up-to-the-minute text message updates on their mobile phone. To sign up, supporters can visit Welcome to WiggleWireless | WiggleWireless delivers information directly to mobile phone users. A training video of Jake is also available on the Web site. Start time for the race is scheduled for approximately 9:15 a.m. 

About WiggleWireless
WiggleWireless has developed a mobile marketing platform that broadcasts relevant, self-selected information directly to mobile phone users how they want it, when they want it, wherever they are. Utilizing the most convenient and ubiquitous device known to man, WiggleWireless gives users the freedom to step away from the traditional information sources that tie them down. Users select the message categories they want to receive and WiggleWireless then broadcasts the information instantaneously as soon as it's available directly to their mobile phone. Based in San Diego, WiggleWireless was founded in 2002 by Jeff Pokonosky. More information is available at Welcome to WiggleWireless | WiggleWireless delivers information directly to mobile phone users. 

About Alcatraz Invitational Swim
The 10th Annual Alcatraz Invitational Swim is organized by the South End Rowing Club and boasts to have the most non-wetsuit swimmers than any other Alcatraz Swimming Event. The South End Rowing Club was established 1873 and is one of the oldest clubs founded for the purpose of rowing and swimming in the San Francisco Bay. Records continue to be broken by club members who swim the English Channel, Alcatraz, or take on ever more daring feats. The club welcomes membership to bay swimmers and rowers of all levels. For more information or to register for the swim, link to South End Rowing Club or email [email protected]. The South End Alcatraz Invitational Swim is sponsored by Pacific Union Real Estate, Mack's Earplugs, Maxim Sports Nutrition and the Argonaut Hotel.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks Kimm... Wonderful story... and now for the follow-up *with pictures!*














*Jake Dog-Athlete Successfully Swims from Alcatraz to San Francisco Bay.* 








With a stomach full of scrambled eggs, Jake dog-paddled his way into history. Jake, a four-year-old golden retriever, swims from Alcatraz towards San Francisco with his owner, Jeff Pokonosky of San Diego during the 10th Annual South End Rowing Club Alcatraz Invitational on Saturday, July 30. Jake made history swimming in a time of 41:45, placing 72nd out of 500 swimmers. 
He was the only dog among more than 500 swimmers who leapt into the chilly, choppy waters. The crowd cheered as Jake made his way onto solid ground. "It was colder and rougher than we thought it would be," said Jeff Pokonosky, "Jake amazed me. He was very focused. He started out really fast. He increased his pace to stay with the pack. 
Spectators tracked Jake's progress from the Rock to San Francisco Bay by signing up for free up-to-the-minute text message updates on their mobile phone by WiggleWireless. For every supporter who signed up to track Jake's progress WiggleWireless donated $1 to the Guide Dogs for the Blind. 

________________________________________________________________

That Jake's one goooood looking Golden!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awesome doggy! I know my Starlite could swim for literally four or five solid hours playing ball, and was pissed when I made him get out and go home.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That Jake is an amazing dog. It made me smile, knowing he was doing what he loved to do and helped Guide Dogs for the blind. I like how he would pick up his pace to keep pace with the pack.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

What a great dog. Mine will swim until I make them stop. They never seem to get tired. The only problem that I have incurred is one of them swimming on top of the other. It's hard to describe, but one gets pushed under water. It used to happen with Molly and Jenny.....and now occasionally with Holly and Rosie.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Ronna,

I don't know how far they can swim, but just wanted to say how jealous I am that you have swimming right outside your door for your golden.

I have an almost 6 month old Golden and a Lab and I have to hunt for places to take them swimming. The community I live in has lakes and rivers but is very dog unfriendly. :uhoh: 

You are blessed!


----------

